# Japanese Squirrel Care?



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Hello Hello,

I plan to buiild a "6ft long x 9ft wide x 6ft high" aviary with a "3ft long x 5.5ft wide x 6ft high" indoor area, which will be heated, lighted, insulated etc.

Now, I would love to house Japanese Squirrels in it, so does anyone here have care sheets, tips, advice personal experience they could share...

I would only plan to get them mid 2011...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Are they the white bellied ones? I am interested in them too. 

I have been flicking through this site Japanese Squirrel Forum - The Squirrel Board all american though, so not much help =(

But maybe you mean the Japanese flying ones, cause well, who wouldnt want one for these Japanese Pygmy Flying Squirrel 3 - Vox


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

I am indeed talking about the White Bellied Variety!!! I have too been looking through the Squirrel Board but there doesnt seem to be much other than they like nuts, seed, veg and a bit of cheese every week! Im thinking about starting a thread on there care on Squirrel Board¬


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Utopia were selling them in October Japanese White Bellied Squirrels thats when I first heard of them. 

Not sure who Utopia Reptiles are though, they are members on here so maybe will answer messages and have a care sheet?


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I know CMULLINS sells them aswell so maybe they will have a care sheet....


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Any information???


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

J-Williams said:


> Any information???


I have a pair of these, they love good quality parrot food,fruit and veg, I havent tried them with cheese. Pretty sure the female is pregnant she looks as if she has swallowed a tennis ball:lol2:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

So would the enclosure I plan to build be ok for them? And in what quantities do you feed the parrot food, veg in etc. How do you get calcium in the diet, or is it not needed, do they need meal worms, any nuts???

How much did yours cost, where did you get them from, what do you house them in, have you any extra tips???

Sorry for all the Q's!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Thankyou Africa!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone else have these, any personal experiences?


----------

